# US National Mtn Bike Championships @ Mount Snow



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Mount Snow turned their base area web cam so that the start/finish area for just about all the races of this week/weekends US National Mtn Bike Championships is in view.  Check it out.

BTW, the cam is a 30 second refresher, and the other cam on the site, the summit cam is currently "stuck" 

http://www.mountsnow.com/livecamshot.html


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2008)

Altagirl from SkiDiva is gonna be there!!!
She Rips!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphotos.php?id=/photos/2008/jun08/NORBA_4_08/NORBA_4_0818/women101


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Altagirl from SkiDiva is gonna be there!!!
> She Rips!
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphotos.php?id=/photos/2008/jun08/NORBA_4_08/NORBA_4_0818/women101



[size=+2]I'll be there too![/size]  





[size=-4]just as a spectator drinking a cold beer or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6[/size]


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> [size=+2]I'll be there too![/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll be disappointed if you don't offer her a beer.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> She'll be disappointed if you don't offer her a beer.



I'll see what I can do :beer:, and I'll make sure I have my 4 1/2 year old daughter and 2 1/2 year old son with me as they're total "chick magnets" when I have them with me!


----------



## roark (Jul 17, 2008)

will also be in attendance, volunteering .


----------

